# Drooling



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Does any one else out there have a drooling problem. Is it just males that drool like this? Ever since Dosia turned one he's been drooling like crazy. Its so gross, sometimes he gets the long ones that look like shoe strings. I had a femal american pitbull when I was in high school named Honey Bear and she never drooled like that but my moms male Cray drooled like Dosia does. Is it just a male thing? Any thing I can do to turn off the focet?


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

lmao


dude a dog will drool if a dogs mouth wants to drool, i mean i know that sounds dumb, but im pretty sure you cant fix drooling....

maybe a bib?


----------



## KnineGuy (Mar 14, 2009)

my girl will drool but only if she is watching you eat something...lol

i knwo its sounds funny but its true its like a cartoon at my house...:rain:


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

Wow Dogs drool thats what they do and I doubt there is anything you can do about it. My female drools more then my male. It a dog thing to do


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I love him even when hes discusting. Oh well guess he's just a drooly boy.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

The only time Lux drools is when he's sitting waiting for us to put down his food bowl.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Rudi drools sometimes. but only when food is present. hahahha.


----------



## DogsLife (Sep 19, 2009)

Rocky drools anytime food is nearby. Sometimes he will even have drool bubbles. I think it is funny, just a dog thing......


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

It usualy in the car for some reason,glad its not the couch.lol


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

kg420 said:


> It usualy in the car for some reason,glad its not the couch.lol


ahh! he probably enjoys the car ride and the fresh air if he pokes his head out the window


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

he loves gettin his lips flying in the wind


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

there ya go. reason for drooling diagnosed LMAO


----------

